# Buying gothic bats



## tifachu (Feb 9, 2018)

Buying any kind of bats all day today. I started the event a whole week late because I had no access to my phone all last week.

Now mainly looking for ruby and diamond bats

Willing to pay in TBT or in-game bells through the market box, name your price 

my ID: 2991 3034 428


----------



## Daysie (Feb 9, 2018)

What is your FriendID? I can give you 11 gothic bats for free.

My ID is: 9028 5542 148


----------



## J087 (Feb 9, 2018)

Please share your friend ID


----------



## tifachu (Feb 9, 2018)

Woops sorry i forgot to add my friend ID. Just added it to my first post.

2991 3034 428


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 9, 2018)

ill send you tons of bats  i just finished the event this morning
you dont need to give me anything 
my ign is tsukune


----------



## MrsResetti (Feb 9, 2018)

I’ll add you now, my name’s Rachel. You don’t have to pay me for anything, hope you manage to finish it!


----------



## LuciaMew (Feb 9, 2018)

I have added you, I have  22 Golden 16 gothic 7 ruby 1 diamond. My name is Mimi


----------

